# Vom Betrüger zum Wohltäter



## TSCoreNinja (19 Mai 2006)

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/22/22703/1.html


			
				TP schrieb:
			
		

> *Vom Betrüger zum Wohltäter*
> 
> Eine einzige Mutation sorgt bei Bakterien für die Wandlung von Saulus in Paulus
> Die im Boden lebenden Myxobakterien verhalten sich kooperativ und sichern dadurch ihr Überleben. Eine Art von ihnen kennt aber auch Schmarotzer, manche Stämme nutzen die anderen nur aus, sie profitieren vom Sozialverhalten, tragen aber nichts zur Gemeinschaft bei. Aber auch diese Betrüger können resozialisiert werden - und dafür genügt eine einzige Mutation, wie Forscher jetzt nachgewiesen haben.
> ...


Ob das auch fuer die Zunft der "New Economy" Abzocker gilt? Dann besteht noch Hoffnung, zumindest wenn sie sich fortpflanzen :lol:


----------



## christian in wien (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Vom Betrüger zum Wohltäter*

irgendwie hoffe ich aber, dass sich die _sich_nicht_ fortpflanzen ....


----------

